# What's wrong with my stomach?!?



## BGOTTIR (May 28, 2011)

I just got back on a new work out routine and diet Monday, after being off for 3 weeks. I am 185 lbs, about 14% BF. I am attempting to consume 250 g protein/day, and anywhere from 2500-3500 calories/day. 

Starting Wednesday, my stomach began giving me problems and getting worse as the week went on. Today, I can barely eat and feel extremely bloated and gassy. Between the protein shakes, food and water I am trying to consume, my stomach is constantly hurting. It almost feels like too much fluid is in it or shit isn't digesting quick enough. I just started a big cycle and this nonsense isn't welcome! lol

Yall have any ideas? Too much protein too fast? Too many liquids? What the hell is making me feel so shitty?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 28, 2011)

eventually your body will get used to the extra consumption, and you will start to feel better, Also to help aid your digestive system look into taking some probiotics


----------



## feinburgrl (May 28, 2011)

Try to slowly get into your high protein diet. If you go at it all at once then your stomach is not going to get use of the extra consumption.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 28, 2011)

Could be related to the increase in foods including protein. Same thing happens to people who begin to increase or add large amounts of fiber to their diet. Usually they have severe GI problems including gas, bloating, cramping, etc. 

Just take it slow and also try to increase your fiber sources and water. If it continues to extremes, then I would possibly go meet up with your doctor.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 28, 2011)

Also if your downing protein shakes, you might have GI problems with the type (whey, casein, egg, etc). 

I, for one, cannot drink whey. Leaves me with egg and casein. Even at that, casein still rips me up. I would have tried the Onyx Goat Protein shakes, but the price isn't worth the servings you get.


----------



## BGOTTIR (May 28, 2011)

It sounds to me like it is probably the protein, in one fashion or another. I will try to slow down on my protein consumption and see if that helps. Also, I have been using a new protein along with my old one. The new one I have been using is Iso 100 by Dymatize. It is a whey isolate. The other is Syntha 6. I am thinking I will try using only the whey isolate and see how that treats me.

What would be a good starting dose of protein? Maybe try 150 grams and work my way up from there?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 29, 2011)

Try the isolate. Supposedly dymatize's protein is pretty good. I wouldn't mix two different brands, but that's just me.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 29, 2011)

djlance said:


> Also if your downing protein shakes, you might have GI problems with the type (whey, casein, egg, etc).
> 
> I, for one, cannot drink whey. Leaves me with egg and casein. Even at that, casein still rips me up. I would have tried the Onyx Goat Protein shakes, but the price isn't worth the servings you get.




You could look into trying the humapro protein, You wont need as much as compared to regular whey, meaning less of a chance your stomach will get torn.

Just an idea


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 29, 2011)

250g protein is rather high for 185lb.

How's the fiber intake?


----------



## troubador (May 29, 2011)

BGOTTIR said:


> Yall have any ideas? Too much protein too fast? Too many liquids? What the hell is making me feel so shitty?



Well, are you shitting?


----------



## BGOTTIR (May 29, 2011)

I think fiber intake is probably ok. Still shitting on a once or twice a day regular basis. Stomach is doing a little better today. I had about 130 g protein yesterday and about 1800 calories. Maybe it was just too much too fast. I will keep experimenting and let y'all know so hopefully this problem can be avoided by others.


----------



## troubador (May 29, 2011)

BGOTTIR said:


> I think fiber intake is probably ok. Still shitting on a once or twice a day regular basis. Stomach is doing a little better today. I had about 130 g protein yesterday and about 1800 calories. Maybe it was just too much too fast. I will keep experimenting and let y'all know so hopefully this problem can be avoided by others.



Digestive enzymes can help break down food. You'll feel less full and even less gassy.


----------



## Kusakup (May 29, 2011)

Trust me, it's just the protein. Especially if you are eatting alot of eggs. You're body will adapt and the gas will eventually go away.


----------



## BGOTTIR (Jun 4, 2011)

Update: It's a week later and the bloating, gas, nausea, etc have all subsided. I significantly lowered my protein intake for a few days, then went back up to 250g+ after that. I am also eating more and drinking more fluids with no problems. Plus, I have more energy. I got a blend of digestive enzymes from vitamin shoppe and started taking those after each meal or big protein shake. I was fairly regular before, but now it is like clockwork. Also, I am hungry again only a couple of hours after finishing a meal. There are many other variables, but they seem real legit. Might want to try them out.


----------



## careless22 (Jun 6, 2011)

Start taking a fiber supplement before bed, in addition cut out all starches, and dairy for 1 week. 
cutting Dairy will show if you have a bad reaction to dairy products
and all starches because you could have a high yeast level.


----------



## amonroe (Jun 14, 2011)

Does your high protein diet contain a lot of Lentils and/or beans? If so, these can upset your stomach a lot...they do for me. I have serious cramps after eating these especially after exercise. When I have a larger gap between food and exercise I'm fine though...


----------



## lee111s (Jun 14, 2011)

B12 helps to break down proteins


----------



## amonroe (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks! I'm gonna investigate B12 more now, I'd just assumed that the stomach cramps were a side effect of too many lentils and beans! haha lol


----------



## BrG89 (Jun 14, 2011)

I had some good results using betaine hcl with pepsin


----------



## Clenbut (Jun 15, 2011)

Sometimes it happens with the high protein diet our stomach get imbalanced and we feel some type of ache in stomach too.


----------



## MCPaulyB (Jun 15, 2011)

I have the same issues...my lower stomach is always bloated.  I take a lot of protein and dairy so maybe those are the issues.  I'll try the probiotics as well.


----------

